# Black African Racing Pigeons



## BandtailX (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been trying to get them for a long time, and I just got 2 females, and they are absolutely stunning. Just wondering if anyone out there knows anything about these birds. History,behavior, anything. Thanks Jeff


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hm...I don't think I've ever heard anyone metion Black African Racers before. I think the only black racers I've seen are the Black Eagle strain. I'd like to see some pictures of your new birds though, I bet they are pretty!


----------



## BandtailX (Jun 5, 2007)

*Black African Homers*

Both hens are a solid charcoal , these birds seem to have a real calm manner about them. When released into the loft they went straight to open nest boxes, instead of trying to muscle into the top row. From there they seemed to be very carefully sizing up their new locale.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Hm...I don't think I've ever heard anyone metion Black African Racers before. I think the only black racers I've seen are the Black Eagle strain. I'd like to see some pictures of your new birds though, I bet they are pretty!


They are basicly the same African black eagles. Seems to my memerory They gained popular importing and breeding In the late 70s and early 1980s. I purchased About 4 pair in about 1981 They seemed to me no better performers then Other strains. Sold them a year latter. Like any family of birds It takes time and selection To build and improve on. With 2 hens You do need to select Cock birds For pairing.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Blacks are by far my favorite. I have only one in my loft now. I cant wait to test out his youngsters this year. I know of a few strains so far, African Eagles, CBS Black Diamonds, Mariani Black Pearls (Circle Loft), and Black Night Family (Dennis Kuhn). I believe these would all be nice to get the best single bird or so and cross them out to the best birds in your loft and work from there. Soon you will have your own family, like I'm hoping to do. Good Luck and have fun with them! Luis


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

BandtailX said:


> I've been trying to get them for a long time, and I just got 2 females, and they are absolutely stunning. Just wondering if anyone out there knows anything about these birds. History,behavior, anything. Thanks Jeff


Hello Jeff,

I would think that the most important history would be the parents and then the grandparents. The former owner/breeder would be the most obvious place to start. The racing experience, or lack there of, in the immediate background is what I would look at first. If you don't have this information available in the form of a pedigree, then any general comments concerning a certain "name" or "family" of pigeons, may have very little, or any relationship with your particular birds.


----------



## anonymous (Feb 5, 2008)

*Black Eagles*

I have some that were indicated to me to be Black Eagles. I'm not sure what the difference between them and a Black Knight is. They ARE good looking birds. One of them was the first bird in twice. The thing that struck me was - I didn't lose ANY of the Black ones during training. Could be a coincidence but just in case, I have a pair of them (yet to lay).


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

as warren said...if we assume they are black eagles,you probably wont lose many.they were bred for tough,and i mean tough races.i never knew anyone that had them that reported speed in ybs,or the type of bird you would want a lot of.but,if you have a real tough race course,or a race secretary that puts em up in anything,they might pay to have a few.they will come home....

they surely are pretty pigeons too.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

i seen the picture of those black eagles their awesome looking birds, i have one black male from black nights strain and im going to crossbreed this one on my bluebar vanloon/janseen hen strain or with my straitgh janseen hen, any suggestion are welcome on which i have to pair up with.. but i havent heard on those black african eagle do you guys know any link or web site on this.. thanks


----------



## mariusvoiajor (Jul 29, 2011)

hello from romania www.porumbeivoiajorimarius.sunphoto.ro


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Theirs some in the racing pigeon digest this month on page 38 under multiple strains.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

i think i saw dennis khun; the guy with the white birds; he has the african black birds strain.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Thread started in 2007 and has risen. ANY line of birds will have good birds and not so good. The black eagles flew well in AFRICA. And some did here also. They were decent looking birds with good color depth. And I amk sure some still fly birds down from that line. Mine had pretty pedigrees. And flew Ok but not the best. But here in The U S people follow every fad of the day in the racing pigeons.


----------

